# Endeavour (Morse), "Rocket" - a mystery for the AskAndy crowd



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

On last evening's (in my area, anyway) Mystery series Endeavour (the Morse prequel, "Rocket" S1 E3), young Morse began to unravel the complexities underlying a murder upon noticing the victim wore a pair of bespoke shoes from Crib & Co. and had second pair in his apartment - unusual footwear for a factory workman.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2716790/


----------



## RS52 (Aug 30, 2012)

I also enjoyed the show. I liked the part when the murderer was discovered because he wore a DB suit that day.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like we were thinking along the same lines. Great show. I couldn't get into the contemporary detective shows like Luther, DCI Banks, or Wallander, but I've quite enjoyed Endeavour so far.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

RS52 said:


> I also enjoyed the show. I liked the part when the murderer was discovered because he wore a DB suit that day.


I remember watching that scene, when the camera pans down the receiving line, and wondering why one guy would greet the princess in shirtsleeves. It's the only time I've even come close to recognizing a pivotal clue.

But I've certainly enjoyed "Endeavour" and hope for another season or two to come.


----------

